# I really really need some advice/help? :(



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Me and dp went to our appointment yesterday and have returned with Bureselin ready for the 14th. I dont feel very happy atall at the moment. Our feelings about the appointment are not good. We felt rushed and it was very unorganised and didnt go to schedule. I took with me a list of questions that were important to us and they didnt all get answered as i felt pressured to 'hurry up' and finish talking. Dp`s HIV/HEP bloods have been lost for the 3rd time (The 3rd time they were sent recorded delivery). Our councelling session lasted about 10 minutes and the 'follow up consultation' lasted less than that (Is this normal?!?). Our treatment plan was scrawled down on a 'with compliments' slip (Is this normal?!) I feel really down and worried about it all when i was hoping to be excited by now. I simply feel like we are just a number. Our visit is seriously making me feel that im not sure i want to go ahead with it all. The problem is that i have a recipient to consider and none of it is her fault and i dont want to let her down. But im now very very worried about the quality of care we will recieve.

Im sorry about this 'me' post!   But thankyou for reading and any advice would be brilliant.

Best wishes to all x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh sorry to hear of your app.sometiimes places like that can be busy hence your app being rushed.i posted on your last comments again about dr.well im dr from tuesday which shall be day 21 of the pill so each cycle diff.try not to feel bad about things,sod the clinic think about your tx.try not to let things get to you.like i said they may have rushed things coz they were v busy.hopefully it will get better when you start tx.when you dr?

hayley


----------

